# Horse down, Help!



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

This is probably going to make little sence as I'm typing fast, on my phone while walking a horse. I've been around all day today, Molly (25 year old love of my life) has been fine. Happily out to pasture. Went for dinner at 7PM returned at 830PM, Molly ran from the back of the pasture up to come into her paddock for the night which was a little hasty on her part but I thought the bugs were bothering her. Let her stop in her stall to finish this mornings grain and went about my evening chores. She didn't want her gain (not entirely unusual but odd) let her into her night time paddock with the geldings and she took off like a shot. Ran around then DROPPED and started rolling. Layed there, got up RAN, dropped, rolled. I thought collic and grabbed her, took her back out, she is breathing super heavy, acting very "dumb", dragging me to walk on her lead rope or wanting to roll, sweating, both nostrils have some white snot streaming (actually streaming) - pretty sure it isn't collic, hill billy vet on the way but I'm sure if I don't know HE wont know. Ideas? Snot streaming, hard to breath, she keeps dropping!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Could be colic with wanting to drop and roll. 

Any coughing like it might be choke? What is her temperature and other vitals?


----------



## live2ride8 (Mar 13, 2011)

Sorry cant help, I had no idea but best of luck. Sending prayers your way <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KennyRogersPaints (Jan 9, 2011)

First off, do you have any banamine? That is the best thing to keep her comfortable while you are walking her, I would say it sounds like a very exaggerate colic, if I were you I would talk to my vet and have him tube her, and perform a rectal exam to check for twists in her intestine or blockage, vet should recommend fluids and banamine, or worst case, immediate colic surgery, keep he up, walking and try to not let her eat, and let her drink as much as he wants to


----------



## KennyRogersPaints (Jan 9, 2011)

Also, what color are her gums? And are they moist or very dry?


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Doesn't sound like colic alone.

I am lost on this one.

((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Moist pale gums, low heart rate, banamine given. Vet is here, tubing now to check for obstruction. She has choke symptoms, tons of fluid coming up her mouth and nose. Shes stopped walking now, stands nose streaming or lays down and rolls very fast/hard. Very wobbly/weak now. Temp is normal. Other vitals show shock.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Glad the vet is out.. hoping she pulls through!!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Poor gal. Glad the vet is there!! Keep us updated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Nose tube passed threw throat, hit stomach and stopped, a lot of fluid came up out of the tube from her stomach. Rectal exam he felt a hard mass just about out of reach behind her stomach. After the 15cc she is standing quietly. Heart rate holding at 40. He advices putting her down. Says we could try tubbing oil but he stomach is already under pressure. I'm at a loss of what to do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Im so sorry Nicole! I know how much Molly means to you. Look in your heart for whats best for Molly. 

:hug: :hug: :hug:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I am so, so sorry.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Sending hugs and kisses to you and Molly. You will both be in my prayers tonight.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, no :hug::hug:.

It's always rough to go through something like that. My first thought was that she may have been exposed to locoweed of some sort. I've seen similar symptoms in cattle after ingesting that.

Prayers that she'll pull through and (((((HUGE HUGS))))) if she doesn't.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh no! Keeping you both in thoughts. Sending positive vibes your way in hopes she can pull through!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

What a horrible situation to be in, I wish you the strength to make the best decision for your girl.


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

I've had a horse with very similar symptoms. It is a very scary thing to see. It was colic and we ended up putting him down because there wasn't much else we could do. It was better for him. *hugs* I know it's a very difficult decision. But think about what is best for her. I hope she pulls through for you.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

:hug:saying a prayer. It's so hard when they hurt :-(


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

((((((prayers))))))


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Thankyou all. I am so beside myself. Haven't left her side of course. The vet is gone now. She hasn't moved in one hour, standing still didn't take so much as a step for the exam after her banamine. She seems to be resting now, so far since he's tubed her nothing has come back out her nose. He says that's very unusual as when it starts it doesn't just stop? Prayers at work I hope.. she does have a gut sound here and there, still standing, still 40~44 heart rate. He couldn't re tube her to give her oil, she wouldn't swollow the tube, cause a half hour nose bleed, poor sweet girl. So its up to God and a wait and see. Feeling so helpless..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Sending more thoughts and blessings to you and your girl. See if she will drink, maybe gatorade, or electrolites added in water. I keep the apple flavoered around cause Rascal will drink that when he won't touch anything else.

I've been through this with Rascal 4 times now, I so feel for you both!! There is hope even if it might not seem so now. Rascal hasn't coliced in almost A YEAR.

I hoep you do know we are all pulling for you both!!


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Shoot.......that is not what I wanted to read.

Stay strong for your girl.

((((((Hugs)))))))


----------



## GreenBackJack (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry for you both. Sending prayers and hugs.
Please pull through Molly!!:hug::hug:


----------



## fastfillynz1 (May 5, 2012)

oh ****, all I can do is send get well thoughts.
I know of homeopathics, but unless you have them on hand???
how are you doing?


----------



## fastfillynz1 (May 5, 2012)

have you got any vit C a big dose will help?


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

What homepathics were you thinking? I might have some, or can muscle test her for them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DRichmond (Mar 13, 2012)

It sounds like impaction colic to me, has she been able to eat or drink or pass any feces successfully in the last 24 hours? If not, you want may consider asking the vet to come back out and tube her just with water to see if it comes back out through her nose. If it does, it's possible the only other options would be emergency surgery or to put her to sleep. How is she?


----------



## torty (Dec 14, 2011)

Sending prayers your way :hug: Stay strong


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

New, very sorry to hear about your old girl.

I do hope the issue will resolve itself, but with the hard mass in her stomach and one in her gut, there may not be much you can do except give her a peaceful end.

It stinks and is one of the pitfalls of owning animals, but I know you'll do what's right for your mare. Every true horse person always puts the animal's needs before their own wants.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I hope all is going well.... Any change? Sending thoughts and prayers still!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I know, I am not holding out much hope. She hasn't drank anything but she did nibble on hay over night (not much hay). She started having muscle tremors or was shivering around 3am, pretty bad until 5am but then it stopped and hasn't started again. She's walking around, no poop, peed once hours ago and seems to park out, lift tail and "try" to pee but cannot or does not (this am). We did get a quart of water/oil in her at 9am and have left her alone to doze off now.

The banamine has well worn off now and she isn't biting sides, kicking stomach, running, rolling etc.. the vet suggested we let it wear off to make sure that it isn't masking anything but then give her some more to keep her comfortable and relax muscles.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I am so sorry, I can't imagine what a struggle this is for you to sort through the right course of action. While we may know what we would do, that is something you must sort through for yourself and your horse - just be sure the decisions you make are for her.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Sending positive vibes your way, & sincerely hoping Molly pulls through.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Horses can and often do amaze me at how they can go from healthy to fragile so fast. I also know they can go from fragile to "normal" in the same time span. Rascal surprised me the last time, my vet too. I hope your girl surprises you.

I thought about you first thing this morning, but didn't have time to jump on the puter till a few minutes ago. Even DH is sending well wishes to your girl. 

This might sound stupid, but... Massage and gentle walking. I massaged Rascal until I thought my hands would fall off. I walked him in straight lines, not far but often. I know folks are starting to say not to walk them... I still think it was one of the things that saved Rascal.

I'm throwing last ditch ideas out. Anything I can think of to help your girl. I am so hoping she recovers.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

You're in my prayers, I hope she pulls through .


----------



## GreenBackJack (Feb 23, 2012)

Just wanted to check in on Molly. How is she doing now? I know we're all pulling for her and praying for her... and for you.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Just checking.......again.

I never know what to say.

(((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Many prayers coming your way- Just logged on to see this, and I hope all is well. Be strong and of good courage. I'm nearby if you need me.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Really hoping that no news is good news, keeping you in my thoughts here.


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Praying!!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Sending jingles!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

The ups and downs are killing me. Waiting is the worst. I know you all know that 

Well, she was alright for a while this morning. Then around noon she started to act painful, like she'd like to lay down (never did lay down). Very out of it though and non-responsive, glossy eyes. Her stomach muscles were held very tight with a visible heave line. Less and less gut sounds. Her legs and hooves were ice cold, cold feeling all over. Still no drinking, no pooping, she did finally pee after many trys and failed attempts. 

So I called the vet out again around noon preparing for the worst, saying good byes while I waited. But when he got here she perked up. She tried not to be caught, things caught her attention to look at. She nickered when I un-wrapped a peppermint. Heart rate is around 58-60 now and holding there. Everything else looks "normal" no temp etc. He did another rectal exam and still feels as though her spine and aorta are lower than hes ever felt before & still "thinks" he feels a hard mass in the "diaphragmatic bend" - nothing different than the last rectal exam.

He was able to tube her this time, tube made it 6' in and tubed a couple gallons of warm water and oil in her. Nothing "came back up" leading him to believe the mass that was streaming out of her nose yesterday has been dissolved or pushed back. She was pretty perky after the tubing, nibbled on about a half of a flake of hay. She has been resting, standing since then. Gut sounds come and go. She seems more alert and more "normal" but by no means out of the woods. 

Still hasn't drank anything on her own, hasn't peed again and hasn't pooped. When he did the rectal exam the second time there wasn't anything in there. He is feeling a little more optimistic than last night and suggested we tube her again in a couple of hours, before bed. If she goes down hill again or gives me any signs of giving up I know what has to be done. I hate having to "make the call" but for now

Waiting, praying, lovin' on her, waiting, praying, waiting.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

New_image said:


> She seems more alert and more "normal" but by no means out of the woods.
> 
> Still hasn't drank anything on her own, hasn't peed again and hasn't pooped. When he did the rectal exam the second time there wasn't anything in there. He is feeling a little more optimistic than last night and suggested we tube her again in a couple of hours, before bed. If she goes down hill again or gives me any signs of giving up I know what has to be done. I hate having to "make the call" but for now
> 
> Waiting, praying, lovin' on her, waiting, praying, waiting.


I hope this has a happy ending. 

I sure hope she pulls out of it and you're able to enjoy each other several more years.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

As do I. But if God has other plans for my sweet girl, and twenty five is "her time" I just wish I knew _now_. I hate to fight the inevitable but at the same time I cannot see putting her down in her current state. Her current state seems to bounce so much though.. so were at a stand still. She will let me know and were all pulling for her. She has been a complete blessing to love for the past fourteen years and I would love nothing more than to share many more with my otherwise very healthy girl. 

Shes still trying


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Huge hugs an lots of prayers!!!
Come on girl!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. As long as she keeps fighting there is hope. This is the worst position to be in as an owner, but sometimes when the time comes its the best gift we can give them.

I hope next time I check its to see good news.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

New_image said:


> As do I. But if God has other plans for my sweet girl, and twenty five is "her time" I just wish I knew _now_. I hate to fight the inevitable but at the same time I cannot see putting her down in her current state. Her current state seems to bounce so much though.. so were at a stand still. She will let me know and were all pulling for her. She has been a complete blessing to love for the past fourteen years and I would love nothing more than to share many more with my otherwise very healthy girl.
> 
> Shes still trying


What a sweet, precious girl! God bless both of you during this time


----------



## GreenBackJack (Feb 23, 2012)

Come on Molly! 
You keep fighting as long as she does and so will all of us. She's had some improvement we just have to keep hoping and praying that she keeps on in that direction. I know this has got to be breaking your heart and you must be completely exhausted. Take care of you too and know that we're all pulling for both of you.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Keep fighting Molly. My thoughts are with you New Image.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Sending {{hugs}} and a wooly blanket to keep you warm while you watch over her.


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Hugs, i really really hope that your poor Molly makes it through this, you are doing all you can. You and Molly are both in my thoughts.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Im still thinking of you and your girl. Hope Molly is perking up and now on the road to recovery.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh I hope she IS getting better!! Hugs from me and Rascal. Still praying for ya'll!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

10:00PM now. We just got in after the vet returned to give her three more gallons of water/oil. Her heart rate is climbing a little, 60 now and a little irregular. He thinks thats because her electrolytes/potassium/sodium is low/off. (The irregular part I mean) she is starting to dehydrate so we set her up in the stall with an IV. He only had two bags on him so we gave her those in addition to what was tubed. She has started to shiver/tremor again but shes still up beat and alert. She seems hungry but were keeping her away from food until she produces some bowel movement. He did a third rectal exam this evening, everything felt the same. NO manur in there what so ever, thats discouraging the very little hope that I have.. 

Still praying, watching, keeping her hydrated and hoping she'll let us know. She has a LOT of gut sounds now so heres to some poop over the night hours?! I'm off to bed for a nap.

Thank-you all for the support. And thank-you for the offer Northernstar.


----------



## KennyRogersPaints (Jan 9, 2011)

They will get cold if the IV bags are chilly, so it's normal for them to shiver for a while. I hope the best for you too, I've been in your shoes with a few horses, its never easy to feel helpless.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh dear just read this thread. Sending healing thoughts to you and your beautiful horse. HUGS


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Your horse had an episode of choke, right? If so was she put on antibiotics?


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thinking about you & Molly. Sending jingles & hugs!


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I think they are working on a really serious impaction. I just hope it is not a stone.

I have seen impactions caused by horses in west Texas eating Mesquite beans that took 5 days to move through, but the horse got OK. It just took gallons of fluids and constant care. Sorry to say, many with impactions that serious do not make it.

I hope this horse gets OK. I have been following this since the beginning. They are doing everything they can. It is just up to the horse now. A lot of them rupture in the process.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks Cherie. 

No, she has not been put on antibiotics but if she were to need them, we have them. 

The jury is still out on what was going on to begin with, the vet has never seen something quite like this. We feel she was choking and had two impactions. One that we are still working on behind the stomach and one up front. I think the running, dropping and frantic rolling was to dis-lodge whatever was stuck, she would reflux up an awful lot. (Streaming and puddling on the ground for well over an hour) You could hear it come out of her stomach, gurgle up her esophagus and stream out or she would cough it out. The matter coming out her nose was grain colored, which we all found odd as she hadn't eaten grain for twelve hours but was out on pasture. 
The vet did not feel optimistic as hes never seen that much reflux and she was really struggling to breathe. 


Update from today...
I got up to check her often threw the night. On my 4AM check there was one small very very dry pile of manure up against the wall where she goes. I saw her up against the wall "trying" a few other times. We hoped putting her in the stall would help her "try" as she really prefers to poop up against a wall. 8AM there was a second small pile a little less dry but still very dry. But something is moving through! 

This morning I was able to syringe a bottle of pedilite in her, only loosing maybe 4oz. She is an incredibly good patient. I went out to check her a while ago and she has diarrhea starting, a lot of liquid (unfortunately) but did produce a huge cow pie.

She is in the paddock again for the day and is searching for food under the fence, perky and a lot more like a horse. She will follow me around and nicker. We still haven't fed her. The vet wants to see how today goes and let everything rest once she gets things moving. I don't know how much manure we should be looking for as she hasn't had hay since Thursday evening/Friday morning.

Her heart rate is back down around 52 and regular now. She is border line dehydrated so we are trying to get ahold of more IV for this evening. In the mean time I am trying to offer her water in every kind of bucket we have, warm, cold, with and without things in the water... NO luck. Shes a horrible drinker to begin with and always border line dehydrated so this doesn't surprise me. 

She looks a lot happier but I am still not very optimistic. We have no idea what is causing the blockage, she still isn't drinking and we haven't tried feeding her yet. That will be the real treat.. But she is certainly plugging along uphill and if she is happy to continue that so am I.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm happy to see this and still crossing my fingers for more improvement!


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

Does she like eating apples if so maybe try adding apple juice to her water along with Apple Dex electrolites. She may be more apt to drink. But after reading this whole thread I AM SOOOOOOO HAPPY for you and her. Goes to show prayers do work.

TRR


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Very glad to hear the guarded optimism, New. Will keep pulling for you and your old girl!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh hopefully this means things are getting better for her, poor girl.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yay for poop! Hopefully she continues on this road and makes a full recovery.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Like I said, all good news! Prayers do work and we hope for the best. Realistically I am surprised we are this far but I also know very well how quickly things go south. So we'll just keep doing all that we can do. 

Still no drinking. The poop has really excited us all though. No more to report but like I said I honestly don't see how there can be much in there. 

She does like apples (although, she'll only eat large "perfect" organic apples or carrots, no joke...) I've tried apple juice but not juicing an apple. She seems to like pedialite but wont drink it, just compiles well for syringing.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

I dug through some of my old notes from when Rascal and Breezey coliced. If you don't mind I'll type some out and post them and ask a few questions/make suggestions....


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Anything could help, thank you.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

How about a couple of handfuls of beet pulp, soaked in a bucket of water?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Glad to hear she's passing something!!

Rooting for you guys!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Golden Horse said:


> How about a couple of handfuls of beet pulp, soaked in a bucket of water?


If the vet advised no feed, it's best to listen to the vet.

IV fluids are your friend right now. They will hydrate her and get the gut moving again.

Positive thoughts!


----------



## GreenBackJack (Feb 23, 2012)

Yea for poop!!:happydance::clap::happydance:

(*after typing the above statement with happy dance, I now realize I really need to get out more.)

I'm so happy to hear there has been some movement. Come on Molly, you can do it old girl!


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

mls said:


> If the vet advised no feed, it's best to listen to the vet.
> 
> IV fluids are your friend right now. They will hydrate her and get the gut moving again.
> 
> Positive thoughts!


Yes, the more IV fluids the better.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

GreenBackJack said:


> Yea for poop!!:happydance::clap::happydance:
> 
> *(*aftery typing the above statement with happy dance, I now realize I really need to get out more.)*
> 
> I'm so happy to hear there has been some movement. Come on Molly, you can do it old girl!



Na just means you are a true horsie person


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

mls said:


> If the vet advised no feed, it's best to listen to the vet.
> 
> IV fluids are your friend right now. They will hydrate her and get the gut moving again.
> 
> Positive thoughts!



I wasn't suggesting as a feed, sorry, but just as a way of flavouring the water see if would up her fluid intake. I agree IV is going to help, but far better to get her actually drinking as well if possible don't you think?


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

No problem New Image, I've been there and it really really stinks.

Episode 1: Breezey 16 month old emanciated TWH filly
Undernourished body score of 0-1 body consuming all muscle mass.
Impaction colic diagnosed. 
Treatments: Tubing- Water, oil, sugar water, salt water, Sand clear, banamine, ace( had on hand when she went down the first time) Walked in short bursts, gentle no fuss, kept her moving when she wanted to roll essentially. Kept water buckets with Gatorade mix, electrolyte mix, salt water, mineral block shaved into water ( we had best results free drinking with this and the Gatorade mixed) Supplement packs of several different kinds. Everything the vet could think of to give her and not harm her.
Results: 76 hours into treatments we called the vet to put her down. When the vet arrived she was straining to poop. She passed a whole sunbeam bread bag with a small ball of poop and some bologna string (red wrapper stuff). We decided since she was passing some to tube her again (4th time at this point I think) While we were tubing her she pooped out 2 1/2 gallons of pea gravel looking rocks!!! Seriously, half a 5 gallon bucket of rocks! Our vet freaked out, I freaked out and poor Breezey almost passed out. We started her on antibiotics because the vet worried about infections in the lining of her intestines. 
24 hours later- soaked hay with salt water to engourage drinking and make the hay easier to digest. second cutting mixed grass hay since we were worried about refeeding if we poured the protein to her. 
48 hours later- Back to the crimped oat mash every few hours, still on chopped & soaked hay. Vet instructed us to keep this up at least another 48 hours, then introduce a handful of Triple crown senior into the oat mash. split 1 flake of good alfalfa into 3 feeding with the chopped and soaked grass mix if she is tolerating everything ok. Continued on sand clear and supplements as instructed. free choice mineral/salt blocks.

Episode 2: She coliced within 48 hours of introducing the new foods. Severe bloating, extreme pain, suspected impaction movement/colic
Treatment: Tubing, pain meds, assorted waters, with held food, IV treatment, vitamin shots B complex, A, E, C, protein and ringers. ( I think this was when she got the K shot also) Introduced acidophiles through the tube with plain water. Vet taped and left her tube in after explaining/ showing how to tell if she was displacing the tube.
Almost immediately after the 3rd tubing episode she passed an immense wad of poop, hair, trash, plastic pieces, and things none of the 7 of us could identify. Relief was instantaneous. She started passing some noxious gas in LARGE quantities. You could see her abdomen shrink with every massive outlet of gas. Updated the vet and got the ok to go back to chopped grass hay and oat mash with Redcell mixed into it. Literally 2 or 3 cups at a time. 

Episode 3: (day 15) Coliced again. Bloated, severe pain, went down and could not get back up. We had to rig a sling to keep her standing at this point. Vet is suspecting refeeding syndrome and possible organ failure even though her blood work had come back decent considering her condition. 
Treatment: Tubing, vitamin shots, IV 24/7, electrolytes (several shots I didn't have time to identify these included more pain meds and muscle relaxants, steroids for inflammation secondary to the pressure sore situation) continued redcell, acidophiles, chopped soaked hay, mash, assorted waters, walking up to the point she went down and couldn't get up in the driveway. Another blood panel at this point because of suspected organ failure. Vet inserted tube and gave instructions.
After the second time I tubed her we had explosive diarrhea within 10 minutes or so. DH and I discussed and opted to have her PTS. She passed a long string of stuff....I'll say 4ft long, 3inches around, and so foul smelling the neighbors could smell it. I called the vet because I was afraid she had just passed part of her intestines. Relief was again instantaneous. She passed a wad of worms while I was on the phone with the vet. More poop and water. Her last movement smelled like the electrolytes. 

Her final full day with us. She was uncomfortable. Not exactly colicy but not entirely comfortable either. Vet was out and doped her for the spasms. He finally gave me a little hope on her prognosis. He was amazed she had gained weight and looked as good as she was looking. Pressure sores were healing nicely. Her coat had taken on some shine. She looked great except for the mild pain. I asked about taking her to UGA and hospitalizing her. He suggested we keep her at home as there was nothing that UGA could do for her that we weren't doing. And she knew us, had 24/7 care, was in the sling as needed, all the supplements, meds, IV's, and love that she could possibly need. 

We decided then and there though, if she got any worse, it was over. Period. I didn't want her to suffer. Through out this whole ordeal she was responsive, inquisitive, and bright eyed (except the second colic episode when we were fixing to put her down and she pooped.) I slept in the makeshift barn with her. DH and DS were there while I showered and such. She was never alone. So, we got her up and back into her cradle. The meds made her woozy so we cradled her. In about 4 hours she was demanding her food. Passed copious amounts of poo, so vet said let's try it again.

She was doing so well I rolled out my bed and actually went to sleep versus propping on a hay bale and napping. I even took my hearing aides out. DH came out about 5:30 and woke me since she was restless. He had given her her mash, and about a gallon of soaked hay and she was happy, settles in and went back to sleep. He went back in to shower at around 6:10. DS came out to check on us and wake me up for the day, she was down in the cradle. I watched her last breath with DS standing beside me. 

I still miss her. Sometimes I wish I had shot her when I got her. She wouldn't have suffered so much. Hind sight. Yeah. I didn't realize quite how hard I fought to keep her alive till I just typed all this and remembered.

She didn't deserve to be neglected and starved. She didn't deserve to be uncared for. She was a $1.00 horse. I payed a dollar for her to make transfer legal. She was loving, and so smart. I still question if I did right fighting for her so hard. 

This is why I jump on all the colic threads/posts. Maybe one little thing will click for someone. Whether it be deciding that it is time to end it, or an idea to fix it, maybe it'll help some other poor horse who can't say "I hurt. Fix it. Make it stop."

I am sure I left out a few things treatment wise, it all ran together eventually in my notes. I hope it helps. Sorry for the novel. I'll write up Rascals later for you.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Some times a trailer ride will get things moving.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

One thing I didn't touch on much, we did keep her moving. It might not have been far, or for very long. But we walked her a little frequently. She was on the acidophiles almost the whole time. Vitamins out the wazoo. IV's are my friend when it comes to colic. We put a port in her neck so I could run them myself. Not all vets will do this though.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Just logged on.......
Excellent news, New_Image!!!! I agree, "Yay for poop"! Hope this uphill trend continues - said a special prayer for your girl today 

(sent an email today - let me know if you're short-handed on help...)


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Golden Horse said:


> I wasn't suggesting as a feed, sorry, but just as a way of flavouring the water see if would up her fluid intake. I agree IV is going to help, but far better to get her actually drinking as well if possible don't you think?


If there is an impaction, she won't want to drink. She will feel 'full'. Thus the previous reflux. The IV's will get the fluid directly into her bloodstream which will hydrate the circulatory system in her gut. The gut should then start processing and push anything in the through.

Toes crossed!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

could be choking. With snot coming out that can be the case. Probably too late but if it happens again you start massaging their neck to move the food


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

cmarie said:


> Some times a trailer ride will get things moving.


Yep, one of the things horses do in trailers is poop.

It works well to trailer for a "gassy" type colic.


----------



## DRichmond (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm so so so glad she passed some feces, and wants apples! Have you tried to make her any very, very wet bran mashes? Another idea if your vet approves is giving her milk of magnesia.

I wonder why she isn't good about drinking enough water. If it's heavily chlorinated, fluoridated, or contains too much iron or something else, it may be the reason, could it be worthwhile to have the water tested?


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

DRichmond said:


> I'm so so so glad she passed some feces, and wants apples! Have you tried to make her any very, very wet bran mashes? Another idea if your vet approves is giving her milk of magnesia.
> 
> I wonder why she isn't good about drinking enough water. If it's heavily chlorinated, fluoridated, or contains too much iron or something else, it may be the reason, could it be worthwhile to have the water tested?


THANK YOU for the light bulb moment!!!! OMG I am an idiot.

New Image, Rascal hasn't coliced since we moved!! We are on spring water here instead of city water.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Hmmm. Interesting. We've not had a single horse colic in years and we are on well water. (knock on wood) Even my friend's gelding who is prone to colic and is notorious for bad drinking habits lived with us for months and months with no problem.


----------



## fastfillynz1 (May 5, 2012)

I am a little lost on this thread now as to how your mare is?
if she has an IV in can you get the vet to give her some big doces of C intravenous, does several things heals any lesions, makes them poo, and boosts them up a bit.rescue remedy for you and the mare. there is another that I get which is even better than rescue remedy, but I am not sure whats in it. hope we are helping with prayers and loves going your way!!!


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Sending Jingles for Molly!!


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Sending thoughts and prayers your way for you and Molly.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Over the corse of the day yesterday she made several cow pies, we ended up with six piles of manure. The vet gave her the OK to start eating watered down second cutting hay or really well soaked beet pulp. 

Yesterday evening we went ahead and gave her another 25 liters IV since she still refuses to drink and was starting to become dehydrated again. She was chilled again so we tucked her in the stall with her blanket for the night. By the looks of the stall all she did was pee! Only one pile of manure from last night, thats a little disheartening, but it was another large cow pie type. The vet did another rectal exam yesterday evening and says he does not think the hard mass he felt is there anymore, he doesn't feel anything. HUGE yay! 










She did not eat much of her hay offered but I kind of expected that. She is a very picky hay eater as well and prefers third cut alfalfa, soaked cubes or fresh grass. She will boycott everything else come hell or high water.

This morning she is back out in her paddock, similar attitude to yesterday. She refused her hay all together and is insisting on trying to graze under the fence. The vet called to check in and told me to go ahead and let her graze in the yard (what she normally does) if thats what shes insisting on. Sooner or later we need to see if food moves threw. So she is contenedly mowing the lawn right now, more waiting.... 

As far as the water thought, we have good well water that was tested last fall. I have in the past had issues getting her to drink at a former home due to the water. She got a lot of belly aches there, never anything like this though. We are kind of assuming that having things tubed, syringed and IV'd into her is making her not thirsty enough to drink on her own. The goal was to load her up last night, now that he thinks he doesn't feel what was there we'll see if food goes threw and if shes eating she should start drinking again. Like I said, shes a picky eater too but always seems to be "just barely" not dehydrated. She has never been a good drinker. 

Funny thing to share... I tried many juices, gatoraid, horse electrolites, pedialite, warm water, cool, cold, different buckets and she'd turn away from everything. I tried one last thing. She loves the smell of beach. She'll drink if she smells it (freshly cleaned bucket or stall... on your hands, whatever) and lick her lips for hours. She'll darn near take a gate down to get to the smell. So I washed the outside rim of a bucket with bleach and rinsed it really really well. Being bleach the smell is still strong, I filled the bucket with water and she licked in the bucket for a half hour. Ended up lapping about a liter up in the process. Silly girl. My trick didn't quite work but its the only thing she didn't turn away from. (And in case I did not make it clear, as I cannot even remember what sleep is so I'm sure I loose you all in my posts, NO I didn't give her bleach to drink) :lol:

So hopefully she was hooked up and tubed for the last time. Fingers crossed food makes it threw and boy would I love to see more poop right now!

Milk of magnesia, I'll ask the vet, what would that do? I will test her for both C and M.O.M.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

I am happy to hear that the big impaction has come through. It still makes her more prone to do it again.

Will she eat grass hay at all? The problem with alfalfa and some horses is that the high protein content of alfalfa. This large amount of protein requires that a horse drinks much more water than one eating grass or grass hay. Excessive protein must be flushed out of a horse's system through the kidneys in the form of ammonia. Any horse eating a high protein diet will send fluids through their kidneys as a priority and will take it away from their gut if they are not drinking enough water to supply both kidneys and gut. This is why horses eating alfalfa have stalls that are twice as wet and smell like amonia and horses eating grass hay so not.

Also, have you tried to make a sticky paste out of an electrolyte powder and corn syrup. It can be put directly in a horse's mouth with a syringe that the end has been cut out of. We do this when horses won't drink while being hauled or put in stressful situations where they don't drink. I have also used it with chronic colic horses and had it work very well.

Good luck with your horse. I hate to think what your Vet bill is.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I have a horse who likes the smell of newly bleached buckets too. That's the only time she drinks much water in her stall. She prefers the large outside tanks.

I'm so happy your mare is doing better.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

New_image said:


> As far as the water thought, we have good well water that was tested last fall. I have in the past had issues getting her to drink at a former home due to the water. She got a lot of belly aches there, never anything like this though.


Well - I hate to say it - but if she has been through a series of minor issues - there may actually be a mass/tumor/growth that is causing them.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Cherie - She will eat grass hay but only on the round bale with other horses. She doesn't eat the square bale grass hay. If she is alone or in the stall shes a real food snob. I haven't offered her the alfalfa hay yet. Since the vet gave her to OK to mow the lawn I've been letting her do that. She'll eat for about fifteen minutes then stop and nap. Poor sweet girl.

She hasn't had any banamine since her big dose on the night this all started, so that is nice. Its good to know that she isn't showing signs of pain. I'd still like to see some poop this morning... :/

As far as the electrolyte powder she will let me syringe just about anything in without loosing much at all.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

mls - I totally understand that. We have no idea what is causing this. Her last colic episode was well over six years ago however, so if it is a tumor or even a side affect from the royal @ss kicking the horses gave her a few weeks ago... I think its un-related to her previous belly aches.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

How is she now? Do you and the vet think she'll pull through now that she seems to be doing a little better?


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I am still not overly optimistic. I think its because its to hard to have my hopes up with the big IF. The vet is quite shocked that shes made it this far to begin with, but so well and without pain medications. He was leaning towards putting her down Sunday night when this started and now he really seems to think we have a shot but at this point its all up to God and Molly. A relapse is always a possibility. She just started eating so our first test is to see if food moves threw. And then of course, ANYTHING could have been causing this. Meaning if its something like a tumor that she cannot poop out then all I can say is we tried and so did she.

So frustrating, hard and heart wrenching.

I've enjoyed her personality coming back, all of the nickers shes made and hugs shes come over for. She brings her head right to your chest and closes her eyes. 

Still no more poop for the day but BIG news... Are you ready?!

She took a few sips from her water bucket all on her own! I had hoped nibbling on food again would trigger the drinking, looks like that may be the case. Come on Miss Molly!


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I just don't have the words to tell you how much I hate what the two of you are going through. Hang in there Molly. There is so much love coming your way! I hope you can feel it.......and it helps soothe you in your time of need.

Thanks for keeping us posted. You hang in there too!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Wow, and here I am whining about having to check on my horse with her itty bitty little sore hoof. 

Kudos to you New image for helping your horse through this, seing some positive but not letting it overtake you and keeping your head on your shoulders.

Wishing for the best for you and Molly.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Come on Molly!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am crossing everything I have, fingers, toes, legs....

We shall see a poop soon!!!!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

That's great that she's doing somewhat better. Come on, Molls!


----------



## fastfillynz1 (May 5, 2012)

you can safely put some bleach in her water.
check out DR Jim Humble MMS.
could be just what she needs.
Great healer and purifies water.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Bleach as a healer? I totally don't see that at all. As for putting it in the water, of course you _can_, but if you don't have to, then don't. Why do you think they put it in city water? It's not for healing properties, it's to KILL bacteria. Same as pools.

DO NOT put bleach in the water unless you have to, IMO.

Since we're talking about water and it's possible implications in colic and general health... Are people aware that municipal/city health units test only for e coli and coliform? And there are many, many other things that can cause serious health issues. However, you need to have access to a special laboratory to complete a full water analysis. MDH does this as part of his business and it's absolutely scarey what can be in water. I never realized until we moved to where we are now and I will always request a FULL analysis in future for any property that may come across my lifetime. Whether city water supplied or well water.

BTW, those door to door water treatment guys are mostly a joke. And their tests are even funnier. You want the full honest truth, you've gotta pay.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

NorthernMama said:


> Bleach as a healer? I totally don't see that at all. As for putting it in the water, of course you _can_, but if you don't have to, then don't. Why do you think they put it in city water? It's not for healing properties, it's to KILL bacteria. Same as pools.
> 
> DO NOT put bleach in the water unless you have to, IMO.
> 
> ...


You can get test bottles from your local heath department.

They will have a list of certified labs......then just mail the test in.

About the city water.

It is not bacteria free.

It just has an "acceptable level" of bacteria.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Ripper, you can not get a full water test/analysis from the local health unit. Sorry. They test only for e coli and coliform... well, at least in Ontario anyway. It costs us anywhere from $100 to $300 for water analysis, so I highly doubt any local health unit is going to do that a few thousand times over in a month... for free...

Yes, city water is not necessarily bacteria free. Did I say that? Nope.


----------



## fastfillynz1 (May 5, 2012)

Bleach as a healer? I totally don't see that at all. As for putting it in the water, of course you _can_, but if you don't have to, then don't. Why do you think they put it in city water? It's not for healing properties, it's to KILL bacteria. Same as pools.

DO NOT put bleach in the water unless you have to, IMO.

Since we're talking about water and it's possible implications in colic and general health... Are people aware that municipal/city health units test only for e coli and coliform? And there are many, many other things that can cause serious health issues. However, you need to have access to a special laboratory to complete a full water analysis. MDH does this as part of his business and it's absolutely scarey what can be in water. I never realized until we moved to where we are now and I will always request a FULL analysis in future for any property that may come across my lifetime. Whether city water supplied or well water.

BTW, those door to door water treatment guys are mostly a joke. And their tests are even funnier. You want the full honest truth, you've gotta pay.
Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/horse-down-help-122446/page11/#ixzz1uKhuGMIy

I was reffering to Dr Jim Humbles MMS have you checked it out???

​


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

No, Fastfilly, I haven't checked it out. We work with this stuff everyday in my husband's business. We are already informed and we stay up to date on water quality. It's our job to do that. Anyone can spread mumbo-jumbo. I don't care what letters are behind some stranger's name on the internet.

Ontario has the highest and comprehensive water quality standards IN THE WORLD. We are looked to from countries world wide as an advisor. My husband work intrinsically with the department that regulates water quality. I'm not speaking out of the side of my mouth. Anyway, I won't continue on this particular topic unless the OP is interested.


I am hoping that Molly will drink again and continue to improve.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

NorthernMama said:


> No, Fastfilly, I haven't checked it out. We work with this stuff everyday in my husband's business. We are already informed and we stay up to date on water quality. It's our job to do that. Anyone can spread mumbo-jumbo. I don't care what letters are behind some stranger's name on the internet.
> 
> Ontario has the highest and comprehensive water quality standards IN THE WORLD. We are looked to from countries world wide as an advisor. My husband work intrinsically with the department that regulates water quality. I'm not speaking out of the side of my mouth. Anyway, I won't continue on this particular topic unless the OP is interested.
> 
> ...


So, out here we say that when you go to Mexico, not to drink the water because our bodies are used to more purified water and we will get sick. Do Canadians say "don't drink the water" when they come to the US?

Sorry, couldn't help myself


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

typo correction and better wording (I hope):
Ontario has the highest and _most_ comprehensive water quality standards IN THE WORLD. 

My husband work_s_ intrinsically with the department that regulates water quality. -- not that he works FOR the department. But he is in constant communication as part of his job.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Cinnys Whinny -- that's a good one. I'll have to put that one aside to go with my igloo sarcarsms!


----------



## Ladytrails (Jul 28, 2010)

Hoping Molly continues to improve. 

When my 33 year old colicked last fall and again this spring, with my vet's permission I put a couple of tablespoons of table salt in his very small handful of senior feed mixed with warm water into a slurry. He slurped it right down and then was naturally thirsty enough to drink about 6 liters within an hour. You might ask your vet - this is a very simple thing to do and if she's good about being syringed, you've got an easy way to get it into her. 

Best of luck - will continue to watch and keep fingers crossed for both of you!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

NorthernMama said:


> No, Fastfilly, I haven't checked it out. We work with this stuff everyday in my husband's business. We are already informed and we stay up to date on water quality. It's our job to do that. Anyone can spread mumbo-jumbo. I don't care what letters are behind some stranger's name on the internet.
> 
> Ontario has the highest and comprehensive water quality standards IN THE WORLD. We are looked to from countries world wide as an advisor. My husband work intrinsically with the department that regulates water quality. I'm not speaking out of the side of my mouth. Anyway, I won't continue on this particular topic unless the OP is interested.
> 
> ...


Ontario also had the worst case of contaminated water in a 1st world country. It was called the Walkerton disaster, people died. Since then, they smartened up.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Ahhh, yes the lovely water debate, LOL. I love that one! It's called job security for me

Anyway, OP I hope your baby is doing better! Stupid thought but what about x-rays? Maybe something will show up. Or more hopefully, nothing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

If anyone wants to continue to water discussion, please start a new thread. I'm well aware of Walkerton. No more here from me.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

NorthernMama said:


> Ripper, you can not get a full water test/analysis from the local health unit. Sorry. They test only for e coli and coliform... well, at least in Ontario anyway. It costs us anywhere from $100 to $300 for water analysis, so I highly doubt any local health unit is going to do that a few thousand times over in a month... for free...
> 
> Yes, city water is not necessarily bacteria free. Did I say that? Nope.


I should have said in the USA....my bad.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

busysmurf said:


> Ahhh, yes the lovely water debate, LOL. I love that one! It's called job security for me
> 
> Anyway, OP I hope your baby is doing better! Stupid thought but what about x-rays? Maybe something will show up. Or more hopefully, nothing.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have to ask....what do you do with water for a living????

I drill water wells and everything related to them.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Ladytrails - We had my herbalist come out yesterday evening, she suggested trying that also. She said it HAD to work, so I stuffed a tablespoon of sea salt directly on Molly's tongue and she had the "I like salt, salts not yucky like water" look on her face. Stubborn stubborn mare!!! :-|

Sigh. She hasn't had any more water since yesterday when she took the sips. Its also about twenty degrees cooler today, gray, thinking about raining and these are the days she wont drink anyway so that isn't helping. She isn't dehydrated yet, my husband and I and the vet are torn. Do we tube her again or hook her up to an IV yet again? The goal is to get her drinking, if we keep filling her up she wont start drinking. And of course, financially I cannot afford weeks of tubing and IV but then there is the "what if one more time will take care of it?" thought.

Along with not drinking she has also stopped pooping :-( She did have ONE "cow pie" in the stall for me _yesterday_ morning but _nothing_ since. Just some oil thats still running out. Yesterday, the vet felt she was likely emptied out and that it would take a bit to see some more manure come threw. We were really hoping for some sort of present in the stall this morning but its almost noon and still nothing. 

She is eating fairly well, still prefers the grass so I let her out to graze until she takes a nap. At which point I put her back in the pasture so that I can do CRAZY things like eat, sit, shower.... 

She is quite spry today. She took herself for a walk all over out property, made laps, visited everyone then took herself into the neighbors field where she'd prefer I let her eat. I tried to tube a few liters of water and some pedilite in her this morning but she has had it with that and thinks she feels well enough to fight me on it. She ended up spitting a lot out and I gave up after getting maybe one liter in her. 

The herbalist did get her back in alignment and we put her on marshmallow root and dandelion root herbs. Its no wonder she tested for them as when out grazing in the yard she gravitates to the dandelions. Neither of these things can help an impaction but they can help reduce the mucus, heal the gut and reduce inflammation.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Has any imaging been done to actually see what is going on internally? I know you said that the vet has done a couple of rectals, but I don't recall seeing mention of any imagine diagnostics being used to see what is going on - and that could mean a world of difference in how best to approach the whole situation.


----------



## KelliB (May 7, 2012)

Just read this whole thread. This place is amazing. You're lucky to have so many supporters! I hope all is well and she's pooping again! I don't really understand colic or what could be happening (kind of new to this horse world...) but it sounds stressful/expencive/scary. Prayers for you and your horsey. <3
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Yikes, that must be terrifying for you  I hope your sweet mare gets better! I've never heard of anything like her symptoms.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Have you tried to get powdered electrolytes into her mixed with corn syrup?

It is highly effective, sticky and sweet enough that horses do not try to spit it out and IT WILL MAKE THEM DRINK! Electrolytes, even powdered Gatorade, has Potassium in it and not just salt. It is the Potassium imbalance that can make dehydration so deadly. The sugar in the corn syrup is also a very quick source of energy for a debilitated horse. I have just never seen this sticky, sweet mixture made with powdered Gatorade or electrolyte powder miss.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Couldn't sleep and jumped on HF. I hope Molly is doing better and poops like a duck for you!!


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

What a long couple of days for you and your mare!!! God bless you, I will be praying by faith that she will get better  let's see this happen!! Keep your head up. It's not over yet!!


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

I have also just read this thread from the beginning to the present. You have so very faithfully done everything possible for your Molly. I hope, pray and wish the very best outcome for Molly. 

Oh What an ordeal you and Molly have been through!! 
Many :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Rascaholic said:


> Couldn't sleep and jumped on HF. I hope Molly is doing better and poops like a duck for you!!


I did the same thing.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank you all for your support and suggestions. It really, really means a lot. 

Nothing really new to report. 

Since she doesn't seem to want hay she has been let loose every other hour to graze. She wanders around about ten acres, does more walking then eating. Last night I thought on the off chance I missed some poop, I'd walk the fence lines that shes been folowing. I found one good sized cow pie in the hay field she passes threw. One pile of manure since Tuesday morning isn't much but its more than no poop and it means something made it threw, right? I just put her back in the paddock for a bit so I can grab lunch, offered her some soaked alfalfa cubes since she refuses beet pulp, she turned her nose up at those also. (To much water to cube ratio for her liking) But she did wander over to one of her buckets and take two short sips of water. That was good.

She seems to be eating less today, she was doing fairly well yesterday. I have a gut feeling that we are just re-impacting here... just trying to enjoy our time together. I am with her almost constantly, grooming, walking, chatting, syringing, offering feed/fluid/water/salt/herbs. She loves it. Its really gone to her head, she is quite demanding :lol: Shes been helping with yard work and following us around (in between her big naps) when we aren't doing something for or with her.

I've been taking a lot of pictures of her, you know, just in case... sigh...

Enjoying a belly scratching, 









Napping, 









Out to graze, 

















Being gorgeous, 









And the nasty heave line/belly cramp look that comes with standing still/napping,


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

She is so beautiful. still jingling here for her.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Ahhhhhh....the picture with the dog got to me...

Bless you and your family.

Hug Molly for me.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I will be having my husband return home with some corn syrup to mix with her powder electrolytes. Strait powder, salt on the tongue, salt water, electrolytes in water syringed in etc.. hasn't made her take a drink but its worth a shot. A vet suggested electrolyte paste from Tractor Supply, we'll try that also.



*Has any imaging been done to actually see what is going on internally? I know you said that the vet has done a couple of rectals, but I don't recall seeing mention of any imagine diagnostics being used to see what is going on - and that could mean a world of difference in how best to approach the whole situation. *

No ultra sound has been done. I have called several larger vet clinics with in a couple hours away and they've all said the only one who can do this is State. MSU is 3 and a half hours away, which is fine, but up until tuesday evening/wednesday morning I wouldn't have been comfortable taking her so far. So I did call yesterday to chat with a vet at State. He feels that we are doing what we can, what they would be doing. I asked about imaging of any kind and they can, but they'd like her to stay over night and I'm not understanding why. My husband and I are trying to decide whether we want to, or _can_, take her there.

I think we'll call the vet out again and see if he still feels like the mass he was feeling is gone. We are also going to hook up the trailer and take her for a short spin to see if we can scare some more poop out.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh she's beautiful. Still praying for her and sending healing vibes. Oh dear now I am gonna cry again. I swear people at work think I've lost it.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

She looks so healthy in the pics! Who would know........I hope this ends well for the both of you!!!!!:-(


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I've been following, but not posting. She still is stunning .. and doesn't seemed stressed ...

Praying for a good outcome .............


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Keeping you both in my thoughts. I check this thread several times a day and it has become a topic of discussion at my barn. We are all routing for Molly's recovery! Stay strong!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

What are her vitals running?

T/P/R, MM, CRT ??


----------



## greenbryerfarms (Apr 9, 2012)

NorthernMama said:


> Ripper, you can not get a full water test/analysis from the local health unit. Sorry. They test only for e coli and coliform... well, at least in Ontario anyway. It costs us anywhere from $100 to $300 for water analysis, so I highly doubt any local health unit is going to do that a few thousand times over in a month... for free...
> 
> Yes, city water is not necessarily bacteria free. Did I say that? Nope.


 You can get test bottles from your local heath department.

They will have a list of certified labs......then just mail the test in.

About the city water.

It is not bacteria free.

It just has an "acceptable level" of bacteria. 

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/horse-down-help-122446/page11/#ixzz1uUETGUGx

thats def now what was said.. whatwas said is that they have the botles and the place to mail it into... not that they would do it for free... just that thats how you can get it to a lab to test it...


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks. She certainly isn't in a lot of pain, stressed or depressed right now. SHE feels that shes just fine, a little sleepy and not a big appetite but for the most part shes "Molly" again. Now if only I could see some poop...

mls- Her gums are her usual pale pink, very moist. Been haning right around 100* for a temp this whole time and was the same this morning when I last checked. CRT around two seconds. Heart rate is back down to 44 today. No more irregular heart beat. MM look normal for her also. Less gut sounds than yesterday but still some, if you hang around long enough you'll here a very large, long, loud gut sound from anywhere within twenty feet of her. I think shes finally stopped "leaking" mineral oil today.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

JUST saw this thread today--sorry I couldn't pray for both of you sooner. I had my horse, "Trogdor" ("Merry Boys Hart", TWH, 2008, RIP) go down several years ago. He had Cushings disease, but I didn't know it--NOT suggested that Molly has this. ***hugs** bc I' BEEN THERE!!*
BUT, I learned many things about colic from my previous Vet. (I moved.)
Molly will have a _very sensitive digestive system now_, especially where her intestine was twisted with the impaction. I'm surprised that your Vet didn't recommend surgery. Horses with as little as 5% of their intestines left have survived, so cutting out a portion wouldn't be fatal.
Just like people, you're gonna have to figure out how to keep her hydrated. Perhaps vinegar in the water, like ACV? Ask your Vet and *try EVERYTHING that he/she says is okay.* I would suggest that you feed her in her stall so that you can monitor how much water she drinks and what she eats. If you give your horses special treats that are healthy--carrots!!--I would feed her those right in front of the rest of the herd. She'll enjoy them more making everyone else jealous, and she'll consume more, too.
If she were much younger, I'd suggest re-training her to accept water everywhere, or go thirsty, but THIS advice is likely to kill her. For anyone reading this who has a (young) water-picky horse, people have flavored their water at home with mint and other flavors, and then done so away from home to encourage drinking.
I don't think it's her "time" yet, but older horses need nursing and special care.
Sorry--NOBODY likes to go through this. **hugs, again**


----------



## greenbryerfarms (Apr 9, 2012)

shes the pretyest pali i have ever seen... im in love... ihave been quite quiet thru this whole thing but i want you to know i have worried, been joyed, prayed, and still hoping with you!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

From what i've been told, the cow pies can be an indicator of blockage.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Saddlebag said:


> From what i've been told, the cow pies can be an indicator of blockage.


Yes. Or the down side of three gallons of oil in your belly then insisting on eating only fresh grass :wink: (hopefully?)


I am pleased to announce the birth of one more pile of manure! Thats three since Tuesday morning now, which isn't a lot but any is better than none. Still waiting, hugging Molly and praying often. Another bit of good news... she drank enough water to lower the level in her 20 gallon tub by four inches! She is out grazing again, laying down in the neighbors field after some grazing actually.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Sometimes there can still be a blockage that lets smaller amounts through in a non normal form(cow pies, small little blobs). The blockage could be many things,(foreign body, tumor) which caused the bigger blockage that caused her to show signs, then the bigger blockage is gone but the smaller one is there and will possibly lead to a bigger blockage again. 
I understand about the ultrasound, I am amazed that no vets has one available. We have one that has different probes to use on small or large animals.....Any chance any small animal vets might have one that also have the bigger rectal probe for horses? 
I sure wish she would drink more water, that part really scares me.
Good luck, my thoughts are with you....


----------



## greenbryerfarms (Apr 9, 2012)

She looks amazing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

She is so beautiful!! Still praying!! Hang in there!!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Hoping and wishing... sending more hugs.  

It would be nice to be able to feed her a tiny camera... Someone needs to invent that.



Since the water topic isn't going away, I started another thread here: http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/about-water-tests-etc-123009/


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

NorthernMama said:


> Hoping and wishing... sending more hugs.
> 
> It would be nice to be able to feed her a tiny camera... Someone needs to invent that.


Someone already has. They use it for people.


----------



## greenbryerfarms (Apr 9, 2012)

natisha said:


> Someone already has. They use it for people.


Don't wanna know that vet bill :S lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

natisha said:


> Someone already has. They use it for people.


I thought that I might have heard that. So when can we use it on horses??? I'm going to have to bring that topic up at our next local horse care clinic.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Still hoping for the best outcome for Molly. Sending :hug::clap::thumbsup:and more prayers...


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

They do scope horses ..


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Sending Jingles... Hope Molly keeps progressing to better


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Texasgal -- I know about scoping. Not what I was thinking of.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Any news? Hope she's still getting better?


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Haven't been logged on for some time, and uber busy this week, New_Image, but want you to know the prayers are coming, and as we recognise that God knows best if it's going to be her time, we also know that He's in the miracle business


----------



## GreenBackJack (Feb 23, 2012)

Checking in frequently for Molly updates. How's she doing tonight?


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

How is she???? I know being on the computer is the LAST thing on your mind for sure........please let us know in 5 words or less if you even have a second or two.:shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Eeesh, been a busy day. We ended up running across town to pick up two rescue/project horses. The gal called and left me a message asking for help the day _after_ things started with Molly. I had no intentions on picking up more horses with my mare ill, one foal here & one on the way any day. But they begged and I caved. We appointed my neighbor girl to come "babysit" Molly while I left the house for the first time in days to go pick up these mares.

BUT Molly is doing, well, kind of great right now actually. It was warmer today so I saw her drinking quite often. Not for long but often. She had one nice pretty well formed present in the stall for me this morning (it wasn't there on my 4AM check of her but there by 7 when I came out to feed) then she left an even nicer almost normal present out in her paddock! One more this evening, so three in eighteen hours or so? That makes me a happy momma! We'll see if anything happens over night tonight. I am praying that everything keeps working... 

Her belly looks a little more normal to me, not so sucked up. And when I let her out of the stall - loose in the yard she trotted and cantered around to greet everyone then walked her usual lap while munching. She still naps a lot but she is steadily returning to normal. Praying that she keeps returning to normal.

I have been figuring I'll hold my breath for a good month since we never did find out what the impaction is/was I have no idea how long it took to form. I only know that one day Molly took a five mile trail ride with a good long gallop and the next day I was looking at putting her to sleep. 

Words cannot express how happy I have been today. I can eat for the first time this week. Thats a girl Miss Molly! And thank-you all so much for being there, no matter which way this goes.


----------



## KelliB (May 7, 2012)

Yay!!!!!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fastfillynz1 (May 5, 2012)

:lol: Awesome news


New_image said:


> Eeesh, been a busy day. We ended up running across town to pick up two rescue/project horses. The gal called and left me a message asking for help the day _after_ things started with Molly. I had no intentions on picking up more horses with my mare ill, one foal here & one on the way any day. But they begged and I caved. We appointed my neighbor girl to come "babysit" Molly while I left the house for the first time in days to go pick up these mares.
> 
> BUT Molly is doing, well, kind of great right now actually. It was warmer today so I saw her drinking quite often. Not for long but often. She had one nice pretty well formed present in the stall for me this morning (it wasn't there on my 4AM check of her but there by 7 when I came out to feed) then she left an even nicer almost normal present out in her paddock! One more this evening, so three in eighteen hours or so? That makes me a happy momma! We'll see if anything happens over night tonight. I am praying that everything keeps working...
> 
> ...


----------



## greenbryerfarms (Apr 9, 2012)

Makes my day! you go molly!


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

I was late to this thread but I'm Glad to hear Molly came through this all!!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Go Molly!!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

:thumbsup: Glad to hear a positive update, I'll keep her in my thoughts still, go Molly go.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

so sorry you have been going through all of this. I certainly hope Molly continues to improve - she is a beautiful old girl. Love her dapples!

My first pony was named Molly!!! Love that name - it is a happy name!


----------



## CurlyIsASpecialStandie (Jul 19, 2011)

Great news!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

Yayyyy!!!! *Praise God*      Prayers work


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

Did she poop? Where was I when this happened? 

*goes off to read back through and find the happiness.*


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Two more poops this morning, but I haven't seen any since. Still happily moving forward though.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Yay for Molly!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh boy, this is exciting! Now, is there anyway to keep her drinking? Is there any way to figure out why she doesn't drink a lot in the first place? 

Hopefully, whatever the impaction was is gone. Can the vet confirm that with a new exam now? To keep it from being an issue again, I think you need to find answers to what it was & how to keep her drinking regularly. Maybe there are some answers in her manure?


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Unfortunately, we have found NO answer in the manure or otherwise. 

The vets theory hes going to pull out of his... hat... and run with is that she doesn't drink much to begin with. Maybe when she was sore from getting beat up by the two other mares she simply didn't drink much at all and he is calling this a dry impaction. Just a theory since everything that came out first was very, very dry.

She has been with me for fourteen years and has never been a big drinker. If its cold and rainy her belly looks crampy telling me she hasn't been drinking. She is a picky hay eater, prefers beet pulp, soaked cubes or grass (and by prefers I mean she'll go hungry for days without) so she has always been a trick to balance. 

The vet did do another rectal a couple of days ago and said he doesn't think he feels what he was feeling (very helpful I know). I will have him back out for one more check... unless she goes downhill. 

Its all very nerve racking not knowing why or how to keep it from happening again IF it can be kept from happening again. She is drinking again ("her normal" but still not recommended horse normal)


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

You and Molly have been going through so much together. I am sorry that you both have had to deal with this. But Molly is very lucky she has such a loving and determined owner.

I pray the outcome is good.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

So this morning there are another two piles of manure for me, but they are very dry and not very big. Assuming the "other half" is still in there :-(

Molly is acting fine yet, we took her hay away. She is out grazing this morning and I have heavily watered beet pulp and hay cubes soaking for her for when she comes back in. She hasn't been eating much hay and I haven't started her back on grain yet so I am at a loss. 

She is getting as much moisture in her food as we can manage. Fresh grass, soaked feeds etc. She is drinking, but only a few gallons a day. She has water in several different buckets and its always fresh. I still offer a warm pail here and there but she declines of course. 

Its really getting me down knowing that yes, if she has a impaction again we can re-tube and IV her for a few days to get things moving. However, I could play this game for the next five years and if she doesn't start to drink more herself.... :-( its clearly not a cost efficient way to keep a horse.

We are getting the water tested Monday because it doesn't hurt. But I don't think thats the problem. I know she has never been a big drinker. This is extreme though and I do not understand why.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Have you tried putting a flavour in her water? I know other people on the board swear by some apple flavour stuff for shows to make sure the horse wants to drink, and I have also heard of using powerade and such. Even just putting some molasses in her water might help - it's not healthy for her to have normally, but getting her drinking is fairly important. Like giving a kid who won't drink water some lemonade - they need the fluid any way you can get it into them.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Keeping Molly in my thoughts. If she's eating her soaked feed well, you could add a bit of salt to encourage her drinking, gatorade or kool-aid powder or apple juice to her water. 

I've never used it but know folks who have, so on the assumption it is ok, what about the unflavored pedialyte they sell for kids when they are dehydrated?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

What are you testing the water for? Do the other horses have a problem with drinking enough as well, or only Molly? Testing for something when we don't know what we are looking for is difficult. Maybe you could try another water source for her. Go to some of the neighbours and try giving her their water for a while. If that makes a difference, at least you will have a clue.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

awe got on to read first was all yay Molly now not so much. I really hope she has a better day today and leaves you some more presents. Keeping you in our thoughts.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

NorthernMama said:


> What are you testing the water for? Do the other horses have a problem with drinking enough as well, or only Molly? Testing for something when we don't know what we are looking for is difficult. Maybe you could try another water source for her. Go to some of the neighbours and try giving her their water for a while. If that makes a difference, at least you will have a clue.


If it's well water, it may not necessarily be different to use a neighbors as it's still the same water table.

I would maybe try getting a big jug of store bought spring water that you KNOW is a different source as see if she will drink that. If she still won't drink that, maybe it's not the water but indeed, something up with her.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Cinny, good point it could be the same aquifer. Even if not, it could have similar qualities if the wells are reasonably close. There are soo many factors to consider in that.

Just watch the water at the store - some of it is just city water that's been run through a carbon filter. Still, even that would be something different.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

NorthernMama said:


> Cinny, good point it could be the same aquifer. Even if not, it could have similar qualities if the wells are reasonably close. There are soo many factors to consider in that.
> 
> Just watch the water at the store - some of it is just city water that's been run through a carbon filter. Still, even that would be something different.


Many city water systems get their water from wells.

It all depends on the area.

Where I live I have drilled 40 foot wells next to 400 foot wells.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

If you go with a Brand name, like Nestle, Walmart Brand, Aquafina etc... it will most likely be water from a different area. Different smell and taste.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Geeeshh.......Please let it be a good ending........PLEASE!!!!!!!:-|:-|:-|:-|:-|


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

Cinnys Whinny said:


> If you go with a Brand name, like Nestle, Walmart Brand, Aquafina etc... it will most likely be water from a different area. Different smell and taste.


They come from wells in central Michigan.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Sigh. It would be so much easier if they could just talk..

We do have well water, a deep well and good water. No, none of the other horses are water picky or having belly aches (thats thirteen other horses all doing FINE) but I thought looking into the water itself couldn't hurt. 

We actually have a natural spring just six miles down the road so we have one 20 gal bucket of spring water, one 20 gal bucket of our water and one 20 gal bucket of my friends water. (Friend lives a half hour away) Molly drank our water and the spring water buckets down about an inch today. She drank my friends water bucket down about two inches. 

She did poop two more small dry piles, so two this AM and two this afternoon amounting to maybe 1 1/2 piles of what is "normal" for her. She still hasn't made it over four piles a day yet. 

Now, heres a question. She isn't eating as much. She doesn't seem to prefer hay and I am limiting her hay regardless because I'm paranoid. So she is limited to grazing for a couple hours at a time -several times a day- and soaked feeds. She doesn't graze the whole time she is out, she walks, visits and flirts endlessly with the poor stallion. (I'm assuming this means her appetite isn't back yet.) Comes up and puts herself in the barn or her paddock when shes ready to be in again. (Shes like a large dog, such a complete and total JOY to own in every way) She gets 2 cups beet pulp in 8 cups water and 3 cups hay cubes in 10 cups water twice daily. She eats it up but it takes several hours of picking at it to finish (otherwise I'd offer more) so honestly, not much food it going IN. (She _was_ eating free choice round bale, free choice pasture for daylight hours, 3qts hay cubes, 3qts feed before this happened so she is eating a fair amount less than half I'd say now)

Ok heres the question, since she is eating less would she be pooping smaller piles? Or would a horse eating less hold on to manure until a reasonably normal sized pile was ready to exit, no matter the food intake level? I don't know if that makes sence... I am just trying to figure out if she would be making the smaller piles because of the light amount of food or if its more likely only "some" is making it threw? 

Gut sounds weren't real noisy tonight but there are some. Heart rate is 44. Horse is happy yet. Trotting around, visiting, chatting, perky, thinks she is doing great and thinks that I'm insane and water obsessed I am sure.

*Geeeshh.......Please let it be a good ending........PLEASE!!!!!!!*

I know :-(


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I think it might be that she is eating less right now. I know Cinny only leaves about 3-5 piles a day when he eats his normal amount of good quality hay. The more brome in the mix, the less he seems to go even though he's eating the same amount. When it's higher grass or even clover mix he goes twice as much so eating mostly grass and not what she normally eat may be a big factor in this.

I would still keep my eye on her, but in my opinion (and I'm not a vet) she seems like she is slowly working her way back to "normal" yet.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Eating less and maybe also absorbing more of what she is eating? Less waste? 

Keep up with the water taste test. I think that's an awesome idea. So, if it was me, I'd keep your own, your friend's from 1/2 hr away and then add one more source. After about 4 or 5 sources, if you don't notice any difference then I'd say the chances are pretty good it's not the water. _Except_ that we must keep in mind that water characteristics do tend to be similar in areas that originate from the same rock formations. Ask a local well driller if you really want to know. The natural spring could even be from the same source, especially if there are known deep wells that are flowing in your area. It's all so unknown.

Cinny's idea of a store source is good. I don't know about buying water in the States, but up here many of the bottles (if not all, not sure if mandated) state where the water comes from.

All in all, I do agree that it appears that Molly is on the mend. The question is how to keep her in a happy place...


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

I would say less poop because of less food. That seems to make the most sense to me.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

I have been following your deeply emotional and moving story from minute one, and have held back my MANY thoughts (I am always too wordy!) as I have simultaneously held my breath for you and Molly while sending tons and tons of prayers your way! 

DH and I went through something somewhat similar with our beloved dog--yes, I know, totally NOT the same, but in EVERY way, I was JUST as distraught every minute at home with her during the day, and then every night away from her at work, I made my husband PROMISE NOT TO CALL ME unless SOMETHING WENT TOTALLY WRONG--thus, every time the phone rang, I had a mini-panic attack--and I work for a HOSPITAL, so as you can imagine the phone rang a LOT! I was WAY "worked up" for about 3 weeks, until we were CERTAIN she would be okay!

As an ex-veterinary technician and a current RN of 15 years, I feel fairly safe in saying (in answer to your "poop-volume question"), *YES*, one would expect much less OUT if less is going IN. 

As well, (though I agree no one but her vet, and even he cannot, w/o significant further testing/diagnostics, say "for certain" that she is out of the woods), it is my STRONG opinion that IF she is bopping around like her normal self, showing enough of an interest in food to eat that which you have been feeding her, AND drinking an "appropriate" amount of water to keep her upright (a life-lived semi-dehydrated, as you have described her, means, to most medical practitioners, that the person's or animal's body has long since acclimated itself to "making due" with less H20 to carry out all necessary bodily functions with some degree of finesse), then you can assume with a decent amount of reliability that she is WELL on her way to health and wellness once again!!!

Just as an informative aside regarding hydration and variations in "person need for water varying", this is my hopefully somewhat brief PERSONAL story about such:
I consume ENORMOUS amounts of H20 daily, (husband calls me a "water addict"). Last year he actually asked our family doctor to run an CBC = "Complete Blood Count" on me to ensure I wasn't "overhydrating" or "hemodiluting" by consuming almost 2.5 GALLONS of water daily on a regular, not overly hot day...for those not up on conversions, that is around 8 liters minumum(!!) & once the lab results were in, my doc said I was totally fine, and not at risk for "Water Intoxication" nor for hemodilution, as my hemaglobin & hematacrit were both perfectly normal! I drink so much because I feel deprived if I don't have CONSTANT water to drink, and, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it!" right?

One the OTHER side of the coin, a nurse I work with drinks LITERALLY only 1/2 *CUP* of H20 daily, and THAT she practically chokes down--HATES the stuff!! She ALSO DEHYDRATES herself FURTHER (not intentionally, of course) by drinking a lot of coffee and sugary sodas throughout the day, and has been doing so for thirty YEARS. And we are both of approximately the same age, weight, and functionality!! She has much drier skin and hair than I do, but that could be for any number of reasons...

Point being, obviously, that everyone is _different_. *I highly doubt* that Molly's lifelong low intake of water, in relation to "the norm", is what caused this freak illness. I also think that _everything is relative_, and that as she grows stronger and more time passes from the "acute" phase of her illness (which on its own can cause a lot of stress and put her off of feed and water, even if she is 80% or > BETTER now, as I'm sure you know!!) you will see her return to what was _normal for HER_ in terms of drinking, eating, AND pooping.

I just pray that there may be the possibility in the near future of an ultrasound or radiograph (if at all possible) of her ENTIRE GI tract, to put to rest *any suspicion* that there could be some other "lurking" cause behind all of this somewhere in her GI tract. It is CLEAR from reading your posts that you are willing to do,* and have done*, WHATEVER your beloved mare needs in order to be well. 

Given this, IF it is a possiblity (i.e. you have access through the vet in your area or one nearby??) to have the above mentioned testing done, I would really suggest doing so, simply so you can know once and for all IF YOU are dealing with some freak, one time illness, or if this is going to recur due to a tumor or other repairable GI issue...It will allow you to more fully plan for Molly's care long-term and begin preparing financially and otherwise for any surgery she could need in the future (if she has a slow growing benign tumor that may cause this again, perhaps it could be removed before it DOES cause the same problem?).

As well, just having the info will make it so YOU can sleep at night soundly again and begin to focus on the other parts of your life, IN ADDITION to Molly...which just MIGHT help HER relax, too, since she certainly feels the fear and concern radiating off of you all the time!!... I really think, IF POSSIBLE/FEASABLE, you should try to get the tests done!

Again, I know I am posting LATE in the story, but have been following every day, and these are my collective thoughts on her situation at this time and throughout (plus some other ramblings thrown in for good measure!) and I just cannot say with ENOUGH EMPHASIS that I, TOO, desparately wish for a wonderful, fairytale-style happy ending to this story!!!

*Best of luck* and HUGE internet hugs to you and Molly _and to your support system_...You are _all_ doing such an AMAZING job and no doubt are SO taxed and need some super stupendous great news, and SOON!!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

New_image said:


> Nose tube passed threw throat, hit stomach and stopped, a lot of fluid came up out of the tube from her stomach. Rectal exam he felt a hard mass just about out of reach behind her stomach. After the 15cc she is standing quietly. Heart rate holding at 40. He advices putting her down. Says we could try tubbing oil but he stomach is already under pressure. I'm at a loss of what to do.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 it sounds like a compaction may be the secomb behind the stomach or it could be a twisted gut when he tubed did he use water and liquid parafin
to help losen the compaction.
my thoughts are with you both and with all my hart i hope your horse gets well.
i think on behalf of every body here you are not alone were all thinking about you both ok.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Well sure, less food in - less food out. I was just curious if you all thought the piles themselves should be a more normal size or would less food cause much smaller piles? Absorbing more of what shes eating makes great sence also.

Back2 - I am very sure she has adapted to drinking much less water over the years. She has clearly made it twenty five years drinking her amount and with very few problems. Shes been a fantastic, sound, healthy horse to own! As meantioned she did have minor colic/belly ache issues at one house which, it took a while, but we linked to water as the foals born there coliced also. 

I am thinking THIS incedent was linked to two weeks prior, a Percheron and Thoroughbred caught her in the run in and really let her have it. Either a side effect from the big swollen spots I could see on her belly or just the fact that she was sore enough not to drink her usual amount of water is the vets guess. Thus causing a dry impaction. 

I feel that she is on the mend. We really would like ultra sounds/test and maybe a blood pannel done. The vets around here can do the blood test of course, but no vet short of state can do the other tests. I've been checking. Then I'm sure you saw the post reguarding MSU wanting her checked in for a few days treatment rather than just running the tests I want to pay for and not doing things that I don't want to pay for. I am going to call back and hopefully talk to a different person because I just don't think it should be a problem to bring her in for ONE test. Thats not a three day event.


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2012)

https://secure1.state.mi.us/WELLOGIC/Login.aspx?ReturnUrl=/wellogic/Default.aspx

You can look up your well with this link.

In no way do I believe it is the water.

About MSU.....

They teach.

That is why the whole work up on each case.

Yes....call and talk to a different person or, better yet ask your vet to call.


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

New_image said:


> Well sure, less food in - less food out. I was just curious if you all thought the piles themselves should be a more normal size or would less food cause much smaller piles? Absorbing more of what shes eating makes great sence also.
> 
> Back2 - I am very sure she has adapted to drinking much less water over the years. She has clearly made it twenty five years drinking her amount and with very few problems. Shes been a fantastic, sound, healthy horse to own! As meantioned she did have minor colic/belly ache issues at one house which, it took a while, but we linked to water as the foals born there coliced also.
> 
> ...


 if you have a vet near by take her in amy be thay can ultra sound as i think radio graphs would not pick it up as its moist the same as wood in an
punture wound and get them to do a compleat exhamination.
in a way its good that she has produced faces but that could be the last that got through.
i did not want to sound negative but my frends pony charlie a welsh section c 27 years old was sweating and i got the vet out had him exhamined and gave him liqiud parafin and water i walked him to the park and he wanted to role but i kept him up he passed some fases and we took him up the vets the next day.
the prognosis was a twisted gut and there was nouthing we could do for him ill never for get him nickering.
as you know with a twisted gut it dies and blood poisening occurs.
like i said you and you horse have my blessing and im hopeing he will make a full recovery.
please let me know many thanks.


----------



## Back2Horseback (Mar 21, 2012)

Yup, DEFINITELY think less food = smaller piles! Definitely don't feel the feces would remain inside until the usual size pile was "ready"...& I think the smaller piles are a good sign since she's taking in less because it means things are moving through her in the normal/usual amount of time for her!

Good luck with the tests! I agree, they should be willing to simply do that which you as her mom feel is required, nothing more, nothing less...they may still "recommend" other diagnostics, but you do what you are comfortable with to ease YOUR MIND! Usually, extras are recommended to prevent "litigation", as in, so they can show they were thorough beyond compare. But always necessary, and as a horsewoman, thou know what you feel she NEEDS, given her age as well!

Keeping up the positive! Looking REALLY GOOD FOR HER I BELIEVE!! :0)


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

My vet is positive that it isn't a twisted gut. She would be looong since having troubles, not doing better eight days after the fact. And as I've said, I have called many vets (one two hours north, one two hours south, one 45 minutes south, one an hour east...) that I've used and have been OK with (our local vets aren't great) but they've all said they do not have ANY means to see what is going on inside of her and she'll have to be taken to state. 


Thank-you Back. Thanks Ripper, I'll look.


----------

